# Orang Indonesia ?

## Gremlin

Hello,

Mana nih..orang-orang yang berbahasa Indonesia?

Ayo mangan-ora-mangan ngumpul.   :Smile: 

----------

## zie

Halo, pa kabar?

Saya di Illinois, asal Bdg.

----------

## zhenlin

orang-orang... Interesting word. Sometimes it means people, sometimes it means scarecrow.

Note: I'm not Indonesian; am Malaysian - and speak Bahasa Melayu badly.

----------

## Gremlin

 *zie wrote:*   

> Halo, pa kabar?
> 
> Saya di Illinois, asal Bdg.

 

Zie,   :Smile: 

Saya asal Yogyakarta. Saya tinggal di Calgary, Canada. Salam kenal ya?

 *zhenlin wrote:*   

> orang-orang... Interesting word. Sometimes it means people, sometimes it means scarecrow.
> 
> Note: I'm not Indonesian; am Malaysian - and speak Bahasa Melayu badly.

 

ZHenlin,   :Smile: 

yeah..orang means person. Orang-orang means people (plural).

Most Indonesian will understand bahasa Melayu.   :Smile:  Salam kenal ya.   :Smile: 

----------

## Infinity

halo juga, saya di Leuven, Belgia.

----------

## Infinity

 *zhenlin wrote:*   

> orang-orang... Interesting word. Sometimes it means people, sometimes it means scarecrow.
> 
> Note: I'm not Indonesian; am Malaysian - and speak Bahasa Melayu badly.

 

orang-orang = people

orang-orangan (dummy) = scarecrow

----------

## Gremlin

Hi Infinity,

Salam kenal juga dari sini.

Kamu pelajar atau udah WN sana?

----------

## Infinity

Salam kenal Gremlin, 

aku sekolah di sini, tahun depan rencananya pulang setelah lulus kuliah.

kamu kuliah ato kerja ?

----------

## Gremlin

Infinity,

Saya sudah menjadi warga sini. Istri dari sini dan kami punya 2 anak. Ya saya sudah tinggal disini sejak tahun 95.

Omong-omong, kamu suka Gentoo? Aku suka sih..tapi kok nggak bisa install-nya. Agak ruwet lho.

Sekarang saya pakai Lycoris.

Lagi musim dingin sekarang disini.   :Smile: 

----------

## robbyjo

Halo Semua,

Saya Roby. Dari Indonesia juga, asal Surabaya. Sekarang di US lagi kuliah. Pakai Gentoo sejak awal tahun 2003. Gentoo keren loh!  :Very Happy: 

-- Roby

----------

## Gremlin

robbyjo,

Apa kabar?

Mbok aku dibantu nginstallnya.   :Smile: 

Salam.   :Smile: 

----------

## zie

Halo semua, ada masalah apa nih sama install gentoo? Sebaiknya diteruskan usaha nginstall gentoo-nya, berhubung lycoris sama windows bajakan nggak jauh beda :p

----------

## ry00

wah...ono wong jogja kesasar neng kene  :Smile: .

salam Dagadu dab! , gue asli dari klaten. tapi lagi sekolah di Singapore.

di irc.freenode.org  ada channel indo tuh,

gabung aja kalo lagi pass ol.

channel  #gentoo-id

Salam kenal bt semua.

----------

## Gremlin

Hey ry00:

Wah...dasar wong Klaten, hire Dab? 

Oke..nanti aku join irc-nya ya?

Salam Merdeka !!

----------

## eddymulyono

Koq banyak posting bahasa Jawa, ya?

(Kok akeh sing posting ngganggo basa Jawa ya?)

Salam kenal, saya kelahiran Semarang. Sekarang sedang kuliah di www.csuhayward.edu. Mulai pake Gentoo sejak Agustus 2003 (setelah pulang dari DefCon 11).

Gentoo r0x.

Nuwun,

-Eddy

lahir Jawa, ngomong Jawa, aksara Jawa, coding Jawa.

----------

## Gremlin

Wee...lhadalah..pak eddy mulyono  :Smile: 

Wah....iyo banyak orang jowo nang kene tho? okeh wong jowo sing urip nang tanak londo.   :Smile: 

Wah...Semarang lagi musim durian? Lagi musim apa di Callifornia?

Di Calgary sini lagi musim dingin    :Sad: 

----------

## thegazer

banyak yg dari jawa nih...

dari bandung dan sekitarnya mana ya?  :Smile: 

salam kenal buat semua penguna gentoo indonesia

----------

## zie

Urang ti bandung. kumaha? damang?  :Very Happy: 

Salam dari Illinois. Dingin abiez neh...

----------

## pandaxiongmao

IRC freenode.net #gentoo-id kok sepi2 ya...

----------

## Gremlin

 *pandaxiongmao wrote:*   

> IRC freenode.net #gentoo-id kok sepi2 ya...

 

Wuah..payah nih...aku juga udah nyoba ke IRC-nya..tapi ya itu..sepi-sepi aja.

Kayaknya sih pada meng-Gentoo atau "ngenthu"?    :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Mungkin org2 Indo msh pada pakek Mandrake (atau versi2 yg lain) kali, habis sebagian besar Gentoo user adalah (no offense) pemakai broadband (bayangkan, compile sdh lama, eh, emerge-nya lebih lama lagi, jadi sebel), berhubung broadband blm populer di Indo, jadi ya beginilah, sepi.   :Sad: 

Padahal banyak masalah ttg Gentoo yg mau dibicarakan nih, pakek bahasa sendiri kan lebih enak. BTW, rekan2 mayoritas pakek Window Manager atau Desktop Environment apa?

----------

## zie

Saya rasa di indonesia sih orang bukan pake Mandrake, tapi Windows bajakan :p

Saya sih sekarang pake KDE 3.2

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Sori, mungkin agak out of topic, tapi ada yg pernah install FreeBSD 5.2? Saya mau coba install FreeBSD, apakah lebih sulit dari Gentoo stage3? Saya lihat dokumentasi-nya, ternyata walaupun installation-nya tergolong interaktif, tapi kok agak istilahnya "njlimet" (membingungkan) dibandingkan Gentoo.

----------

## erwin

 *Gremlin wrote:*   

>  *pandaxiongmao wrote:*   IRC freenode.net #gentoo-id kok sepi2 ya... 
> 
> Wuah..payah nih...aku juga udah nyoba ke IRC-nya..tapi ya itu..sepi-sepi aja.
> 
> Kayaknya sih pada meng-Gentoo atau "ngenthu"?       

 

mungkin krn byk yg masuk terus liat sepi, lgs keluar, jadi akhirnya chan tetap sepi...   :Sad:  ayo2.. pada ngidle di chan #gentoo-id   :Smile: 

Btw, ada yang tertarik terjemanin handbook gentoo ga?

----------

## Gremlin

 *pandaxiongmao wrote:*   

> Sori, mungkin agak out of topic, tapi ada yg pernah install FreeBSD 5.2? Saya mau coba install FreeBSD, apakah lebih sulit dari Gentoo stage3?

 

Wuah..FreeBSD memang terkenal njelimet lho. Pake MEPIS aja. Saya sekarang pakek MEPIS (www.mepis.org). Gampang, speed-nya luar biasa, lengkap lagi.   :Smile: 

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Terima kasih atas rekomendasi ttg distro MEPIS, tetapi saya msh tertarik dgn distro yg agak "njlimet" spt Gentoo, LOL. Keinginan saya u/ coba FreeBSD dikarenakan FreeBSD merupakan saudara dekat Gentoo (Port & Portage), dan konon bisa lebih banter sedikit. Teman saya yg sdh install Gentoo & FreeBSD bilang kalau sdh pernah install Gentoo, wah install FreeBSD pasti gak bakal bingung, lha jelas, wong dia pakek VMWare jadi bisa lihat dokumentasi sambil install, gak heran jadi gampang, hehehe.

----------

## pandaxiongmao

 *erwin wrote:*   

>  *Gremlin wrote:*    *pandaxiongmao wrote:*   IRC freenode.net #gentoo-id kok sepi2 ya... 
> 
> Wuah..payah nih...aku juga udah nyoba ke IRC-nya..tapi ya itu..sepi-sepi aja.
> 
> Kayaknya sih pada meng-Gentoo atau "ngenthu"?        
> ...

 

Apa harus jadi developer dulu u/ bisa bantu terjemahin, berhubung pengetahuan saya ttg Gentoo sendiri msh dangkal.

BTW, developer org Indonesia cuma satu? Kalau iya, benar2 repot ya.

----------

## Gremlin

Iya..tuh...orang Indonesianya nggak ada yang jadi developer..ya?

Eh..co ba Gentoo yang baru (keluaran 2004.0) pasti sip. Tapi aku udah coba mau men-download kok nggak ada link-nya ya?

Aku udah coba semua  "mirror"-nya lho.  :Sad: 

Kamu bisa nggak? Kalau bisa, mirror yang mana?

Trims.   :Smile: 

Gremlin

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Coba cari di BitTorrent, walaupun susahnya setengah mati (Slackware 9.1 saja tdk dapat2 s/d skrg, habis sangat pelan d/l-nya). Setahuku sih kalau mirror yg bagus itu <ftp.ucsb.edu>, tdk banyak user, dan cepat sekali.

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Barusan baca berita di http://www.detik.com. Salah satu kabar jelek, banyak PC2 u/ kegiatan pemilu yg mangkrak. Wah kalau bisa disumbang ke Gentoo saja u/ dijadikan cluster, jadi bisa lebih berguna, LOL.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Gremlin

pandaxiongmao,   :Smile: 

Yuk nongkrong di: http://sman1.forumer.com

nongkrong di forum komputer ya. tak tunggu..

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Gremlin, kok yg di forum komputer cuma 2 orang saja? Saya sendiri bukan lulusan SMAN Magelang, tapi berhubung permintaan anda u/ nongkrong jadi okelah, setelah dibuka, kok cuma saya seorang yg jadi pengunjung, wah padahal mau promosi Gentoo nih.  

 :Laughing: 

Omong2, Gremlin, Gentoo installation-nya bagaimana? Msh pakai Mepis atau sdh pindah ke Gentoo?

----------

## ozus

Hi, saya dari Surabaya. 

Sekarang di Fresno, California kuliah

Salam kenal

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Wah, arek Suroboyo yg lain. Selamat datang di forum, maaf, balasannya lumayan terlambat. Sudah betah dengan Gentoo?

----------

## Gremlin

pandaxiongmao,   :Smile: 

Wah..forum itu baru kok. Eh kamu mau buat forum Gentoo berbahsa Indonesia? Yuk kita setup aja...

Kasih tau saya ya?

----------

## pandaxiongmao

 *Gremlin wrote:*   

> pandaxiongmao,  
> 
> Wah..forum itu baru kok. Eh kamu mau buat forum Gentoo berbahsa Indonesia? Yuk kita setup aja...
> 
> Kasih tau saya ya?

 

Ide bagus, tetapi pertama kita harus tahu bahwa jumlah orang Indonesia yg memakai Gentoo relatif kecil sekali, di mailing list <www.linux.or.id> saja mayoritas memakai distro lain yg newbie-friendly spt Mandrake & Fedora (bisa dibilang user Gentoo cuma 1% atau 2% dari keseluruhan total orang Indonesia pemakai GNU/Linux). Kan tdk seru kalau cuma segelintir orang yg mengobrol.

----------

## Gremlin

Justru itu kita kasih tau mereka.   :Smile: 

Kita buat aja tongkrongan Linux yang termasuk mandrake, knoppix, mepis dll. Tidak hanya gentoo aja.

Aku sendiri males pakai gentoo. Abis nggak bisa nginstall-nya. Instalasinya buat pecah kepala. Aku sekaranf pakai mandrake dan mepis.

Pokoknya buat tongkrongan kita-kita aja yang suka linux. Aku udah setup lho.

----------

## pandaxiongmao

 *Gremlin wrote:*   

> Justru itu kita kasih tau mereka.  
> 
> Kita buat aja tongkrongan Linux yang termasuk mandrake, knoppix, mepis dll. Tidak hanya gentoo aja.
> 
> Aku sendiri males pakai gentoo. Abis nggak bisa nginstall-nya. Instalasinya buat pecah kepala. Aku sekaranf pakai mandrake dan mepis.
> ...

 

Boleh juga u/ ide-nya ttg forum yg meliputi semua distro  :Smile: 

BTW, Gremlin sdh coba stage 3 + genkernel? Jgn2 selama ini Gremlin mulai dari stage1 nih, kok sampai skrg tdk berhasil install. Pelan2. 

Saya sdh bolak-balik berhasil meng-install Gentoo, gampang kok, malahan skrg sdh merambat ke kompilasi kernel scr manual. Gentoo ternyata asyik juga.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gremlin

pandaxiongmao,   :Smile: 

Okay, aku udah setup sekarang aku mau kamu moderator ya?

lihat aja di: http://linux.2.forumer.com

nanti aku tambahkan nama kamu sebagai moderator disana, tapip aku ingin alamat email kamu supaya aku bisa ngimail pasword kamu. kirim alamat email kamu ke saya di : gremlin[at]safe-mail.net

Aku udah coba mau download stage 3, tapi kok nggak tau persis dimana link untuk download stage 3. Kalau kamu tau lilnk-nya, tolong kasih tau akau nanti akau coba download dan bantu akau install-nya ya?

Cheers.   :Smile: 

----------

## pandaxiongmao

 *Quote:*   

> Okay, aku udah setup sekarang aku mau kamu moderator ya?

 

Maaf, kali ini saya terpaksa menolak, karena sementara ini msh mau konsentrasi kuliah dulu.  :Sad: 

Jadi moderator butuh perhatian khusus, kalau jadi pengunjung tetap, mungkin msh bisa.

 *Quote:*   

> Aku udah coba mau download stage 3, tapi kok nggak tau persis dimana link untuk download stage 3. Kalau kamu tau lilnk-nya, tolong kasih tau akau nanti akau coba download dan bantu akau install-nya ya? 

 

Stage3 tarball bisa diperoleh di LiveCD atau download lewat mirror. U/ keterangan lebih lanjut bisa dilihat di Gentoo Installation Handbook yg skrg sdh di-update. Stage3 tdk makan waktu lama kok, tdk sampai 6 jam, *box + X11 sdh jadi deh.

----------

## wheerdam

Eh, kok gak pernah lihat thread ini ya. Dari Jakarta nih, sekarang sekolah di Oklahoma  :Smile:  Pemakai Gentoo semenjak akhir 2002. Biasanya nongkrong di Mozillazine (wheerdam juga).

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Sepi...

Coba mampir di #gentoo-id, sama2 sepi, cuma lebih mendingan.

----------

## Cyb3rh36

Halooo...saya juga pengguna gentoo, sekarang kuliah di Bandung ( hiks...kayaknya cuma aku yang posting tp msh tinggal di indonesia, yang laennya pada go abroad  :Razz:  ). Aku pake gentoo sejak 2003, dah pernah coba chat di freenode juga tp sepi .

Memang gentoo kurang populer di Indonesia karena susah, saat ini aku lagi memoderator situs lab kampus dan membuka topik tentang Gentoo yg t'nyata kurang mendapat respon, banyak sih yang melihat tapi mungkin ga bisa respon krn blm ngerti ( rata-rata lebih memilih fedora ). Buat yang laen klo ada waktu maen-maen ya ke http://pinguin.stttelkom.ac.id ==> aku letakan bagian gentoo di linux newbie . Siapa tau bisa bantu2 jawab pertanyaan di forum =)

----------

## zie

Wah.. ada orang bandung  :Very Happy: 

Kumaha euy damang?? 

saya sekarang di Urbana-Champaign, Illinois.. baru lulus.. udah mau pulang kampung.. wah nanti kalo mau emerge sync emerge -up world berapa lama yah?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cyb3rh36

Wahahaha....iya, lama buanget. Saya selama ini menggunakan stage3+GRP, walaupun dikampus ada fasilitas internet tapi dibatasin max download 4MB  :Sad:   . Telkomnet instant?wah...bisa gak makan sebulan ( anak kost sih haha  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## zie

Halo... bukan katanya telkomnet instant lebih murah?? Heheh.. saya kurang tahu sih.. cuman liat2 websitenya ajah..

Eh.. saya baru buat tutorial bahasa indonesia di UniLang2.org/wiki2, kalo kurang kerjaan tambahin yach  :Very Happy: 

http://www.unilang2.org/wiki2/wiki.phtml?title=Indonesian

----------

## stevensb bjorksdpro

HORAS TU HAMU SUDENA (Semangat buat kalian semua)

Kalau mau baca kelanjutannya silahkan baca di forum Gentoo FM 2.4GHZ

----------

## stevensb bjorksdpro

HORAS TU HAMU SUDENA (Semangat buat kalian semua)

Kalau mau baca kelanjutannya silahkan baca di forum Gentoo FM 2.4GHZ

masih sub forum dari other languange

----------

## kepik_k

 *Gremlin wrote:*   

> pandaxiongmao,  
> 
> Okay, aku udah setup sekarang aku mau kamu moderator ya?
> 
> lihat aja di: http://linux.2.forumer.com
> ...

 

Gremlin,

Pake link ini 'tuk stages, pilih architecture-nya:

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/2004.3/stages/

----------

## p-hi

Hallo semua.. ada yg di Ontario?

/me baru coba coba gentoo 3 hari lalu.. skr masi compiling... 

Tapi ntah knapa kok rasanya LFS gw lebih stabil yah... >_< 

Xorg udah crash berkali2. Kynya rebuild lagi deh

BTW, channelnya kok kosong??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ifun

Wah mana nih orang-orangnya nih kok kosong, Salam Kenal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crusoe_here

Iyah banyak orang indo disini.....asik juga......knapa ngk buka millis sekalian ......bye

----------

## bunglon

salam

aku dari malang jawatimur nih, pake vidalinux saat ini. ( http://forums.vidalinux.com/ )

met kenal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## defkewl

Halo saya joshua dari Jogjakarta. Met kenal yah.

Sekarang kuliah di Ilmu Komputer UGM. Huhu. 

Saya sudah menginstall Gentoo. Susahnya minta ampun dibanding Distro lainnya. Bahkan OpenBSD aja gak sesusah ini installnya. Hehe. Sekarang saya menggunakan Fedora utk Application Development dan Debian utk Gateway Internet. 

Saya tertarik dengan Gentoo, cuma koq belum bisa konek ke internet yah? Padahal semua setingannya sepertinya sudah saya ikuti sesuai petunjuk.

Oh iya. Kalau ada yang bikin forum Gentoo Indonesia bagus tuh. Sekalian bisa ngenalin ke khalayak banyak. Saya lihat domain gentoo.or.id sudah ada yang beli. Sapa yah yang beli? Hehe. Boleh dipake tuh, kalau orangnya ada di forum ini juga. Soalnya kadang susah juga nanya disini, dijawabnya lama dan sering dimaki-maki. Hahaha.

Ciayo.

----------

## bunglon

hi joshua

lama njawabnya........ gak juga kok, coba aja posting pake bhs inggris,  :Very Happy:  , klo thread indo , eh krn kurang banyak kli ya usernya jd (ehem) orangnya itu2 aja  :Smile: 

btw, joshua ikut milis indowli ya? (klo gw salah, sori ye)

/me pake gentoo skr, kemaren2 masih pake vidalinux

----------

## Skb50

Hai to semuanya... :Surprised: 

Bagus lah ada tempat diskusi bahasa indonesia he..he..he...

Gentoo sekarang jadi distro favourite-ku, keren abis dan emang agak ribet juga.

Omong2 ini buat forum diskusi ato buat tempat curhat ?

greetz to Cyb3rh36 dan temen semua

----------

## defkewl

Sebenarnya aku sudah buat milis di:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/indogentoo

----------

## dickyd

Hallo Semua,

Salam kenal neh buat semua gentoo user indonesia , saya sih baru aja nyoba 'Gentoo' ini , 

Heheheh lumayan menantang ....yach ..  :Smile: 

Selaen disini ada forum 'gentoo - indo ' laen gak yg lebih 'Rame' ? 

Salam

Dicky D

----------

## indow20

halo semua..

Saya Jeff. Saya dari negeri Belanda, bicara sedikit Indonesia  :Razz: 

Bapa dari negeri Belanda, mami dari Bandung ^ ^ 

I can understand more than I can speak heheheh.

Salam,

Jeff

----------

## sikopeah

Hallo semua,

Kayanya ngga banyak yah orang Indonesia pake gentoo. Anyways, salam kenal dari San Antonio ..  :Smile: 

Roy

----------

## Gremlin

Wah... sudah dua tahun sejak post pertama. Sekarang Nov 8, 2005... wah.. orang Indonesia mana nih....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Falchion

wah, ada satu lagi nih di sini!

salam kenal...

aku dari Bali,

Skrg lagi mo bikin warnet... langsung milih gentoo untuk OS!  :Shocked: 

kalo ada dari kalian yg bisa bikin server + clients buat warnet hubunging aku deh... kalo harganya pas kan aku gak perlu pusing. 

server butuh http replicator, bandwidth manager, firewall, website filter.... client butuh mozilla, wine/cedega buat maen game, ama kalo ada bisa utk chatting boleh juga. 

ada saran gak nih? kemaren taon baruan aku begadang coba install gentoo, eh.. kernel-nya gak bisa di load. harus-nya "-" aku keliru pake dot "."... gimana caranya biar gak perlu install ulang nih? masa 8 jam lagi?

anyway, aku bakal post di help section juga.

happy new year, guys.

----------

## DUKE_MANDRAKE

saya..dari malaysia...baru saja belajar linux...agak sukar..mahukan bantuan kalian semua..  :Shocked: 

----------

## keendle

Hummm... koq udah ampir 2 bulan sepi yah?

----------

## hayaze

gentoo-id sepi apa karena erwin gak ada ya? ayo kita bangun bersama.. aku tunggu di #gentoo-id irc.freenode.net okay?

----------

## keendle

Ok2.

Gua bakal coba idle selama bbrapa hari di sana.

----------

## keendle

Hayooo...

Kemaren ada yg ke #gentoo-id pake nick a_staff.

Siapakah itu?

----------

## keendle

 *hayaze wrote:*   

> ayo kita bangun bersama.. aku tunggu di #gentoo-id irc.freenode.net okay?

 

Ayooo!!! Bagi yg membaca ini silakan dateng ke #gentoo-id

Idle aja juga ngga apa2.

----------

## hayaze

woiii kok masih sepi? ada yang tau erwin gak??? ditunggu di #gentoo-id ya?

----------

## hayaze

@keende itu aku yang pake nick a_staff   :Smile: )[/quote]

----------

## hayaze

kayaknya sepi terus.. ada yang mendalami gentoo gak sih orang indonesia? kalo ada aku ada program n proyek nih... join dulu di #gentoo-id irc.freenode.net ketemu disana

----------

## navstar

Salam kenal semuanya......

Saya baru joint forum ini

ternyata udah banyak or.id ( orang indonesia ) yang joint.

----------

## hayaze

met kenal...  join #gentoo-id di irc.freenode.net ya

----------

## rizzurant

Salam kenal semuanya !!!

dari gentooers newbie numpang kuliah di bandung, 

iya kemaren udah join indogentoo tapi ampe sekarang blom di approve ..!!

heheh...knapa yak ? pengen juga gitu ada milis  id-gentoo (yg aktif tentunya  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## c0r0

Hallooo salam kenal jugaaa ...

mau sih join ke #gentoo-id di irc.freenode.net  cuman akill muluw, maklum karena koneksi irc dipersulit

----------

## rizzurant

Hai c0r0, salam kenal  :Mr. Green: 

btw iya nih gentoo-id kok sepi sepi amat

emang sih gentoo kerasa kalo ada koneksi internet (apalagi kalo kentjang)

udah lama bergentoo ??

----------

## c0r0

masih baru pakek kok, itu juga terpaksa karena harus ngurusin warisan dari kakak xixixi   :Laughing: 

kemaren sempet kok ke gentoo-id, tapi sering dc karena akill haha

----------

## rizzurant

ohh, gitu nyak !!!

kang c0r0 ti bandung ?

muhun eta gentoo-id sepi pisan euy, teu aya manungsa di ditu ....

salam kanggo awewe nu geulis nyak !!!

hallah ...ora iso aku  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## c0r0

Pas lagi blogwalking sekarang banyak banget gentoo user di indonesia, karena mereka menggunakan metode pengenalan gentoo dari blog. Akhirnya visitor setia jadi penasaran sama gentoo si empunya blog, jadi rame deh hihihihi

----------

## eddymulyono

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> Pas lagi blogwalking sekarang banyak banget gentoo user di indonesia, karena mereka menggunakan metode pengenalan gentoo dari blog. Akhirnya visitor setia jadi penasaran sama gentoo si empunya blog, jadi rame deh hihihihi

 

Bisa kasih tahu URL blog-nya?

----------

## c0r0

saya biasa mengikuti blognya mas jay di http://yulian.firdaus.or.id

----------

## rizzurant

weeww ....ketemu mas eddy lagi disini  :Mr. Green: 

salam hangat dari indonesia mas   :Surprised: 

Yup aku juga pernah baca INFOLINUX bahwasanya mas priyadi ternyata kalo ngoprek suka make Gentoo 

hihihihi .....

blog nya di http://priyadi.net

----------

## eddymulyono

Banyak juga blogger Gentoo dari Indo.

Mungkin kita bisa minta http://www.larrythecow.org/id/ nih, hehe.

----------

## rizzurant

hehehe, mending yang gentoo.or.id itu dihidupin lagi mas

perasaan dulu artikelnya lengkap juga lho

ditunggu nih mas eddy

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## eddymulyono

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> hehehe, mending yang gentoo.or.id itu dihidupin lagi mas

 

Kalau tidak salah, gentoo.or.id itu di bawah naungan erwin.

erwin: ping.....

----------

## c0r0

mas eddymulyono ada di mana ? mas erwin juga kalau boleh tahu ?

----------

## eddymulyono

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> mas eddymulyono ada di mana ?

 

Saya sedang kuliah di Hayward, California, US.

mas c0r0?

----------

## c0r0

sedang kuliah di stttelkom bandung   :Very Happy: 

----------

## eddymulyono

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> sedang kuliah di stttelkom bandung  

 

Bareng rizzurant, ya?

Asyik, dong, ada "teman seperjuangan" di satu kampus.

Saya dulu (2000) sempat kuliah di Bina Nusantara. Sempat coba2 SuSE, tapi nggak ada "teman seperjuangan". Macet (& keranjingan StarCraft), jadi nggak sempat menelusuri lebih lanjut.

Ada Linux-er/Gentoo-ist dari BiNus?

----------

## rizzurant

Hehehe  :Mr. Green: 

temen seperjuangan mengoprek gentoo

kalo temen seperjuangan mengoprek linux banyak mas disini, jadi nggak khawatir bakalan susah untuk belajar linux

komunitas linux nya pun bisa dikatakan banyak (walaupun kampus ikut CA nya microsft) sampai sampai bikin komunitas sendiri walau belum di dukung oleh institusi kampus secara resmi  :Very Happy: 

kalo di binus (kt temen yg kuliah disono) microsft memang full support untuk penggunaan software nya jadi kayaknya linuxnya agak kurang, padahal mereka punya BNCC (www.bncc.net) , tapi menurut cerita nya pas ada mata kuliah sistem operasi disitu  juga dikenalin juga gentoo linux yg "katanya" susah dan ribet (padahal khan tinggal emerge  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## c0r0

iya kalau emerge nya di desktop yang udah clean n clear, nah kalo emerge nya buat build KDE yaa lemot juga nunggu 2 hari 

Sepertinya univ UI dan univ besar lainnya sudah full support untuk komunitas open source di kampus jadi mungkin lebih bagus prospeknya, cuman dari sisi mahasiswanya mungkin yang kurang antusias (kebalikannya di stttelkom   :Very Happy:  ) . Pengalaman dulu ada acara LUG gathering di Maranatha Bandung (basecamp LUG Bandung) sepi banget ....

----------

## rizzurant

hallo apa khabar nih gentoo ers indonesia  :Mr. Green: 

ayoo sukseskan IGOS, hihihihi

----------

## sLumpia

sori oot. aku mau tanya dong Gentoo punya dvd repository-nya ga ya? ku dengar dari temanku, katanya Ubuntu ada dvd repository-nya, jadi pas mo update ga perlu connect ke internet. kira-kira Gentoo ada juga ga ya? soalnya aku mau update Gentoo 2005.1 ku. kalau ada, belinya dimana ya?makasih semua

----------

## c0r0

yoi gpp yang penting pake basa indo   :Very Happy: 

Hmm kalau tanpa internet memang rada susah, tapi misalkan nih lun4 dari stttelkom so pasti gampang. repo-nya ada di ip 10.14.200.124

jadi set aja DISTDIR di make.conf untuk redirect ke ip tersebut. beli CD? ga perlu. lagian klo lun4 ada di stt tinggal japri aja ke lab yang ada di ged E cari aja yang namanya NET ato SuRO pasti dapet gratisan heuheu

tetapi kalau repo gentoo ada di DVD keknya blum ada deh (ato ktinggalan info ya?) , karena portage gentoo up2date sehingga kemungkinan distfiles gentoo ada di DVD sepertinya sangat kecil

memang susah pakai gentoo kalau blum ada koneksi inet

----------

## sLumpia

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> yoi gpp yang penting pake basa indo  
> 
> Hmm kalau tanpa internet memang rada susah, tapi misalkan nih lun4 dari stttelkom so pasti gampang. repo-nya ada di ip 10.14.200.124
> 
> jadi set aja DISTDIR di make.conf untuk redirect ke ip tersebut. beli CD? ga perlu. lagian klo lun4 ada di stt tinggal japri aja ke lab yang ada di ged E cari aja yang namanya NET ato SuRO pasti dapet gratisan heuheu
> ...

 

wah langsung ketauan ya? eh makasih atas distfile-nya ya, tapi sayang disitu ga ada fluxbox. jadi aku mesti download sendiri, tapi gpp deh, yang penting kebutuhan utama (KDE) sudah ada di dalam distfile yang aku copy kemarin.

----------

## agumilar

Hallo semuanya...

Saya juga berbahasa indonesia. Hehehe...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rizzurant

Hehehehe, jadi sering ngobrol2 deh ama lun4 , seneng juga ternyata ada penggemar gentoo juga  :Mr. Green: 

salam kenal semua

salam kenal mas agumilar

----------

## ndhoz

asyik juga ketemu ma master2 gentoo dari indonesia, perkenalkan saya newbie dari bandung...

wew ada om rizzurant dan c0r0 juga toh?

salam kenal buat semuanya --mohon bimbingannya--   :Laughing: 

----------

## c0r0

walaah ini ketemu lagi, memang animo gentoo di Indonesia ga ada gregetnya. sebagian besar memang lebih memilih ubuntu yang memang lebih cocok untuk end user   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gremlin

Wah.. Gentoo ruwet..... aku pindah pakai Fedora sama..ELive aja..... SuSe lebih bagus dari Gentoo...   :Smile: 

Salam dari Calgary ya.... ?  :Smile: 

----------

## rizzurant

Wah om TS nya dateng  :Mr. Green: 

udah pindah ke fedora masih "main main" kesini mas  :Mr. Green: 

salam balik juga dari bandung mas  :Very Happy: 

wah pada abroad semua ya   :Sad: 

----------

## c0r0

phew abroad, wah racun gentoo perlahan harus disebarkan lebih cepat dari flu burung nih biar cepet klepek-klepek   :Laughing: 

----------

## sLumpia

lumayan berhasil menyebarkan racun Gentoo di Radio Palasari, tapi kaya'nya baru satu yang sudah 'terinfeksi'. yang satu lagi masih 'demam-demam' aja

----------

## c0r0

yap memang harus pelan-pelan untuk menyebarkannya. sebelum menebar virusnya kita harus siapkan segala keperluan seperti resep dan obat-obatnya, dalam hal ini adalah forum support dan repositori. lumayan kalau bisa join cenel irc

go go super gentoo

----------

## sLumpia

mission failed...  :Sad: 

ga jadi deh Gentoo user-nya bertambah. ternyata antibodi mereka masih cukup kuat  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## gilang27

Salam kenal, saya orang Indonesia di Minnesota, tapi sebentar lgi balik ke Jkarta. Saya belum pernah pakai Gentoo, baru ubuntu saja. Kelebihannya Gentoo apa sih? 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## c0r0

waaah salam kenal balik buat mas gilang27 dan mas mdamin76.

@gilang27 : kelebihan gentoo kalau saya bilang sih terletak pada management systemnya, portage. Misalnya kita pengen install software mp3 player "amarok" , mungkin pada ubuntu semua dependencies akan otomatis terinstall semua tanpa ada pilihan. Pada gentoo, kita bisa mendefinisikan dependencies sesuai kebutuhan. Untuk merakit sebuah sepeda pancal, kita tidak harus memasang boncengan di belakang kan   :Laughing: 

tapi ubuntu memang bagus banget untuk instalasi yang friendly serta support mayoritas hardware khususnya leptop dan komunitas di indonesia dah banyak banget, rame.

waaaa banyak ga benernya nih kalii yaa hehehehe   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ferryariawan

Waduh .... ternyata banyak juga ya user gentoo dari indo  :Smile: 

Aku pake gentoo dari 1.4, trus upgrade 2005.0, 2005.1, 2006.0

Cape di compilenya emang ...  :Smile:  hehehehe

Sekarang pake ArkLinux, coba2 aja - pengen upgrade ke 2007.0, tapi berhubung ga ada install CD ama distfilesnya jadi susah  :Smile: 

Ada yang bisa bantuin ga soal distfilesnya? Pengen install gentoo lagi nih .... stage 1  :Smile:  ~x86

Pengennya sih yang ada repo lengkap dan up to date  :Smile:  hehehehe ....

Dulu sempat rencana ke UI - pengen tau siapa tau bisa ambil dari repo kambing.vlsm - eh, ternyata ga bisa konek langsung ke server lewat koneksi internal ya? ato ada yang bisa bantu  :Wink: 

Semua bantuan diterima lho  :Smile: 

Ferry - Binusian 05 - AIG Life  :Smile: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> waaah salam kenal balik buat mas gilang27 dan mas mdamin76.
> 
> @gilang27 : kelebihan gentoo kalau saya bilang sih terletak pada management systemnya, portage. Misalnya kita pengen install software mp3 player "amarok" , mungkin pada ubuntu semua dependencies akan otomatis terinstall semua tanpa ada pilihan. Pada gentoo, kita bisa mendefinisikan dependencies sesuai kebutuhan. Untuk merakit sebuah sepeda pancal, kita tidak harus memasang boncengan di belakang kan  
> 
> tapi ubuntu memang bagus banget untuk instalasi yang friendly serta support mayoritas hardware khususnya leptop dan komunitas di indonesia dah banyak banget, rame.
> ...

 

Hmm... kalo buat aku, enaknya pake gentoo karena portagenya juga ... tapi bukan karena alesan yang ditulis mas c0r0...  :Smile: 

Kalau pake ubuntu/distro linux lain, susah kalau mau fetch daftar installer/source yang harus didownload berikut dependenciesnya  :Smile: 

Kalau pake gentoo khan semua ud keambil, kalau pake -pf (pretend and fetch only) khan kita bisa dapet semua daftar file yang harus didownload  :Smile: 

----------

## c0r0

 *ferryariawan wrote:*   

> Waduh .... ternyata banyak juga ya user gentoo dari indo 
> 
> Aku pake gentoo dari 1.4, trus upgrade 2005.0, 2005.1, 2006.0
> 
> Cape di compilenya emang ...  hehehehe
> ...

 

waduh salut deh buat mas Ferry yang pake stage 1 hehehe. saya sendiri belum pernah pakai stage 1 karena satu alasan "koneksi internet gratisan yang lemot dan sering putus"   :Embarassed:   tapi saya sendiri pakai gentoo dengan instalasi dari 2004.3 dan up2date sampai profile 2007.0 yang sekarang dan portage bulan ini.

untuk masalah distfiles memang sangat sensitif, saya dan teman2 malah bikin sistem sharing distfiles untuk menghemat benwit  fetching distfiles dari komo atau osuosl. satu untuk semua

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

>  *ferryariawan wrote:*   Waduh .... ternyata banyak juga ya user gentoo dari indo 
> 
> Aku pake gentoo dari 1.4, trus upgrade 2005.0, 2005.1, 2006.0
> 
> Cape di compilenya emang ...  hehehehe
> ...

 

Aku juga sama kok mas  :Smile:  mending ada inet yang gratisan dan lemot - aku dulu initial install pake source di CD, trus update pake stage 1 - emerge -updf world - dapet list file yang harus didownload, terus ke warnet - ditinggal di warnet pake wget yang g jalanin background- kadang pake bantuan psexec buat ngumpetin :p

Trus proses installnya juga ditinggal 2 hari ga bisa dipake apa2  :Very Happy:  hehehehehe ...

tapi setelah selesai - ada kepuasan tersendiri gitu  :Very Happy: 

kemaren sempat coba2 Arklinux - gentoonya ud lama ga diupdate jadi rasanya ud obsolete - dan pengen coba2 distro lain  :Very Happy:  - tapi kok ternyata tidak sesuai harapan ..... dari semua yang pernah dicoba - hanya gentoo yang bener2 kasi usernya kebebasan dan kemudahan waktu mau install package apapun ... termasuk kalo mau install package yang belum ada di portage tree -- dulu pernah mo install sesuatu (ud lupa apaan) trus g tambahin sendiri di portage tree :p -- jadi sekarang pengen balik lagi ke cinta lama - GENTOO  :Smile: 

----------

## rizzurant

Hehehehe, 

wah mas ferry kalo di binus gentoo dikenalin juga ya pas praktikum

kata temen sih dia taunya gentoo pas praktikum dan dibilang sebagai linux yang susah dan repot  :Mr. Green: 

bener juga sih, hehhe

sekaran aku lagi 4 hari ini install ulang gentoo-desktop lagi   :Confused: 

gara gara hardware erorr, semua jadi rusak   :Sad: 

kemaren udah nyoba (x)ubuntu, tapi kok kayaknya kurang gimanaaaaaa gitu   :Cool: 

----------

## c0r0

yap dengan perbandingan hardware yang sama dan software yang relatif setara, gentoo mampu memberikan kecepatan akses yang lebih. atoo ini cuman sugesti ya?

----------

## ferryariawan

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> Hehehehe, 
> 
> wah mas ferry kalo di binus gentoo dikenalin juga ya pas praktikum
> 
> kata temen sih dia taunya gentoo pas praktikum dan dibilang sebagai linux yang susah dan repot 
> ...

 

Iya, dikenalin  :Wink:  tapi berhubung gentoonya masih *polos*, jadi kalo mau masukin flashdisk harus mount - klo disket sih emang *harus*  :Smile:  - dan itu bikin anak2 jadi bilang klo linux tu susah dan repot :p

Iya nih ... g lg pengen balik ke gentoo, sekarang masi stuck ama arklinux  :Sad:  ga sebebas gentoo  :Sad: ( klo mo install apapun susah  :Sad: ( hiks ....

Emang gentoo yang terbaik :p

Sumbangan distfiles diterima dengan senang hati  :Very Happy:  :p

----------

## c0r0

hyahahaha gimana cara nyumbangnya   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> hyahahaha gimana cara nyumbangnya  

 

burn ke DVD?? :p

Btw, ternyata kemaren nemu solusi  :Very Happy: 

Di kampus supra (slipi jaya) ada hotspot yang IIXnya lumayan kenceng  :Very Happy:  100kbps  :Very Happy:  hehehehehe

jadi bisa deh install di sana  :Very Happy: 

mungkin pertama install stage 3 dulu, trus masukin accept_keyword="~x68"  :Smile: 

Moga2 lancar  :Very Happy:  hehehehehe ..... mohon bantuan doanya  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> yap dengan perbandingan hardware yang sama dan software yang relatif setara, gentoo mampu memberikan kecepatan akses yang lebih. atoo ini cuman sugesti ya?

 

Selain emang lebih cepet, perasaan bahwa tuh software compiled khusus buat kompie kita juga membuat program bersangkutan *terasa* lebih cepat  :Very Happy:  hehehehehe

Btw, ada yang pernah bikin gentoo hang ga?

g penah sekali waktu emerge openoffice stage 1 :p

Waktu itu g set gentoo g tanpa swap  :Very Happy:  hehehehe ...

Jadi kswapd sibuk berusaha swap memory yang tidak ada swapnya  :Very Happy:  hehehehehe

----------

## c0r0

weee saia masih prevent sama ACCEPT_KEYWORD=~x86 , tatut sistem elol d aplikasi spt KDE de el el

----------

## sLumpia

kok takut sama ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" sih bos?

kan lumayan, dapat paket2 terbaru  :Smile: 

lagian kan klo pake ~x86 kita turut membangun Gentoo, jadi pelapor bug  :Wink: 

----------

## c0r0

wah wah, keknya udah banyak kok bug reporter sama beta tester, saia mah cukup nrima yang stable aja biar ga ruwet wehehehehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> wah wah, keknya udah banyak kok bug reporter sama beta tester, saia mah cukup nrima yang stable aja biar ga ruwet wehehehehe  

 

Hmm, ga penasaran ta kalo baru buka2 berita tentang linux ada KDE 4 - tampilan baru yang lebih menarik?

Itu sih yang buat g pake ~x86  :Smile: 

Dan lagi - jadi gampang kalo mau install package yang emang masi beta  :Very Happy: 

klo lg pengen malah sekalian *hapus* entry di package.mask :p hehehehehe .....

Besok install KDE ah ... default di liveCD ternyata Gnome - not my cup of tea .... :p

Talk to you guys later  :Smile: 

----------

## sLumpia

 *ferryariawan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm, ga penasaran ta kalo baru buka2 berita tentang linux ada KDE 4 - tampilan baru yang lebih menarik?
> 
> 

 

bukannya KDE4 sama sekali belum masih portage, perasaan kalau mau install kde-4 harus dari CVS (atau SVN?) dah (cmiiw)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Itu sih yang buat g pake ~x86 
> 
> Dan lagi - jadi gampang kalo mau install package yang emang masi beta 
> ...

 

kalau aq sih belum berani pake ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", tapi lebih sering meng-unmask manual dari pakage keywords.

----------

## ferryariawan

 *lun4 wrote:*   

>  *ferryariawan wrote:*   
> 
> Hmm, ga penasaran ta kalo baru buka2 berita tentang linux ada KDE 4 - tampilan baru yang lebih menarik?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Yeah .... ternyata belum masuk ke official portage tree :p

hehehehe....  :Wink: 

Maklum, cukup lama vakum dari gentoo hehehehehe .....

yang aku temuin sih pake monolithic svn ebuild deh  :Smile: 

Sorry, ternyata bisa dibantu pake layman -a kde http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4_Alpha_1

hehehehehe  :Wink: 

http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4_Alpha_1

Berani coba ga ya :p

----------

## sLumpia

be my guest  :Razz: 

mending tunggu agak stabil dikit, yah minimal masuk portage lah  :Smile: 

----------

## sLumpia

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> waduh salut deh buat mas Ferry yang pake stage 1 hehehe. saya sendiri belum pernah pakai stage 1 karena satu alasan "koneksi internet gratisan yang lemot dan sering putus"   

 

habis ubek2 forum, tiba-tiba ketemu thread ini

ternyata bisa juga install stage 1 tanpa harus connect ke internet ya...jadi pengen nyoba  :Wink: 

om c0r0 mo nyoba juga ga  :Razz: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *lun4 wrote:*   

>  *c0r0 wrote:*   
> 
> waduh salut deh buat mas Ferry yang pake stage 1 hehehe. saya sendiri belum pernah pakai stage 1 karena satu alasan "koneksi internet gratisan yang lemot dan sering putus"    
> 
> habis ubek2 forum, tiba-tiba ketemu thread ini
> ...

 

Ya kurang lebih yang aku lakuin ya gitu itu  :Smile: 

emerge -updf world > dl.lst

waktu itu sih aku stage 1 dari cdnya 2005.1 klo ga salah  :Smile:  jaman stage 1 install masih full support  :Smile:  jadi di cd ada source u/ stage 1  :Wink: 

klo sekarang sih paling jalan stage 1/3  :Very Happy: 

kuncinya disini nih  :Very Happy:  - ini yang g lakuin  :Smile:  hehehehehe

 *Quote:*   

> Take the floppy to the machine that has fast access and feed this list to wget:
> 
> ```
> # wget -N -i stage1.list 
> ```
> ...

 

waktu itu sih g pakenya wget -bci dl.lst :p

jalaninnya di kompie warnet, jadi bisa ditinggal dan ga bayar :p bayarnya cuma waktu plant command itu aja :p hehehehehe

----------

## rizzurant

wah, kayaknya asik kalo install nya dari stage1 ...

tapi sepertinya kondisi internet belom memungkinkan (alasan aja, padahal males  :Mr. Green:  )

dulu pernah dibilangin sih, udah pernah install gentoo ? kujawab udah, ... 

stage berapa ? stage3 kujawab ...

lhaahh itu belom nginstall gentoo namanya ... *glek*

----------

## sLumpia

 *ferryariawan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> waktu itu sih aku stage 1 dari cdnya 2005.1 klo ga salah  jaman stage 1 install masih full support  jadi di cd ada source u/ stage 1 
> 
> 

 

source utk stage 1 isinya apa bos? bukannya stage 1 install semua dari awal? jadi bingung

ajarin dong  :Smile: 

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> wah, kayaknya asik kalo install nya dari stage1 ...
> 
> tapi sepertinya kondisi internet belom memungkinkan (alasan aja, padahal males  )
> 
> dulu pernah dibilangin sih, udah pernah install gentoo ? kujawab udah, ... 
> ...

 

yah, om rizzurant merendah. bukannya kemaren - kemaren baru install Gentoo dari stage 1, makanya lama ?   :Very Happy: 

ampun om.....

(yah ga ada emotion-nya utk kabur)

----------

## ferryariawan

ni dari FAQnya gentoo  :Smile: 

How do I Install Gentoo Using a Stage1 or Stage2 Tarball?

The Gentoo Handbook only describes a Gentoo installation using a stage3 tarball. However, Gentoo still provides stage1 and stage2 tarballs. This is for development purposes (the Release Engineering team starts from a stage1 tarball to obtain a stage3) but shouldn't be used by users: a stage3 tarball can very well be used to bootstrap the system. You do need a working Internet connection.

Bootstrapping means building the toolchain (the C library and compiler) for your system after which you install all core system packages. To bootstrap the system, perform a stage3 installation. Before you start the chapter on Configuring the Kernel, modify the bootstrap.sh script to suit your needs and then run it:

Code Listing 3.7: Bootstrapping the system

# cd /usr/portage/scripts

# vi bootstrap.sh

# ./bootstrap.sh

Next, rebuild all core system packages with the newly built toolchain. We need to rebuild them since the stage3 tarball already offers them:

Code Listing 3.8: Rebuilding the core system packages

# emerge -e system

Now you can continue with Configuring the Kernel. You can not use the prebuilt GRP packages anymore though.

yang g maksud  dengan source u/ stage 1 tuh source2 yang diperluin u/ bootstrap ama emerge system ...  :Smile: 

Btw, install gentoo khan emang harus sabar hehehehe  :Smile: 

 *lun4 wrote:*   

>  *ferryariawan wrote:*   
> 
> waktu itu sih aku stage 1 dari cdnya 2005.1 klo ga salah  jaman stage 1 install masih full support  jadi di cd ada source u/ stage 1 
> 
>  
> ...

 

----------

## ferryariawan

nih panduan u/ stage 1  :Smile: 

classic - 2005.1 soalnya yang baru2 emang ud ga disarankan pakai stage1  :Smile: '

Kenapa sekarang disarankan pakai stage3? karena instalasi stage 1 emang lama banget, jadi dibuat default pakai stage 3 biar first timer gentoo ga shock waktu nungguin install gentoo yang sampai berhari-hari :p - memperluas target pasar gentoo  :Smile: 

Kalau emang yang mau install power user, boleh2 aja install stage 1, toh panduan masi tersedia di FAQ - setelah stage 2 selesai - emerge system -, system ud masuk ke stage 3 dan proses install sama seperti waktu install stage 3 - ada di user handbook

http://www.dolda2000.com/~fredrik/doc/gentoo-cl

----------

## ferryariawan

After some time, akhirnya install juga gentoo 2007.0 .... partial install pake live cd - error waktu install grub (jadi install manual), terus boot langsung ke gentoo, ternyata belum ada wireless-tools+dhcpc .... diwget di windows, baru bisa jalan di linux ....

langsung fetch file2 dulu  :Smile: 

status sekarang: sudah selesai install KDE, koffice - baru kemaren audio bisa jalan  :Sad: ( - terus masih ubek2 hald/dbus buat automount di kde .... butuh ivman ya? - welcome any suggestion ......

----------

## sLumpia

baca dari KDE Split Ebuilds - what to include [tiny-mini-howto] , sepertinya ivman perlu. tapi kurang tau juga, soalnya belum pernah coba, masih tahan dengan manual mount   :Very Happy: 

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guide - automounting
> 
> then emerge the following to get automounting happening:
> ...

 

----------

## rizzurant

hm... jangan lupa enable USE="hal" pas compilasi KDE

kalo enggak ntar bisa ngulang ngompile semalem karena automounting gak jalan (pengalaman buruk )

tapi pas pake KDE monothic dulu,

tapi ujung2nya tak matiin, gara gara malah bikin lemot   :Twisted Evil: 

lun4 tuh berpengalaman dengan KDE monolithic dan split   :Laughing: 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sLumpia

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> hm... jangan lupa enable USE="hal" pas compilasi KDE

 

 *ferryariawan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> status sekarang: sudah selesai install KDE, koffice - baru kemaren audio bisa jalan ( - terus masih ubek2 hald/dbus buat automount di kde .... butuh ivman ya? - welcome any suggestion ......

 

ferryariawan sudah emerge kde kek-nya om

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lun4 tuh berpengalaman dengan KDE monolithic dan split  
> 
> 

 

saiya mah blum berpengalaman om, baru rencana emerge kde split. bukannya rizzurant yg berpengalaman dengan kde, kan kemarin2 baru emerge kde lagi   :Wink: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *lun4 wrote:*   

>  *rizzurant wrote:*   hm... jangan lupa enable USE="hal" pas compilasi KDE 
> 
>  *ferryariawan wrote:*   
> 
> status sekarang: sudah selesai install KDE, koffice - baru kemaren audio bisa jalan ( - terus masih ubek2 hald/dbus buat automount di kde .... butuh ivman ya? - welcome any suggestion ...... 
> ...

 

kemaren sudah sukses emerge kde  :Smile: 

ivman so far jalan dengan baik kok  :Smile: 

ni kemaren abis emerge-websync ... jadi keliatannya harus fetch banyak lagi :p

satu lagi .... karena kebodohan sendiri, kemaren waktu compile kernel module ipw2100 (iya ... kuno :p) aku jadiin built-in ..... dan error terus karena ga bisa nemuin file ipw2100-fw nya :p heheheheeh

----------

## c0r0

i need help , temen2 masih ada yang punya ISO gentoo 2004.1 atau 2004.3 ? kalau ada post di sini ya

thanks

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> i need help , temen2 masih ada yang punya ISO gentoo 2004.1 atau 2004.3 ? kalau ada post di sini ya
> 
> thanks

 

di rumah (semarang) ada sih .... akhir bulan ini rencana mo balik, bisa g ambilin  :Smile:  tapi ambilnya di jakarta gimana?

update: klo mau download, ni ada yang punya http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo/releases/historical/x86/2004.3/livecd/

----------

## c0r0

 *ferryariawan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> update: klo mau download, ni ada yang punya http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo/releases/historical/x86/2004.3/livecd/

 

wah terima kasih bangett mas ferry atas link url nya  :Very Happy: 

----------

## moltkestr19

salam kenal buat semuanya  :Smile: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

>  *ferryariawan wrote:*   
> 
> update: klo mau download, ni ada yang punya http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo/releases/historical/x86/2004.3/livecd/ 
> 
> wah terima kasih bangett mas ferry atas link url nya 

 

klo mo terima kasih ama bung google aja :p hehehehe

aku juga cuma googling kok :p

btw, buat apa tuh 2004.3 ? dikoleksi??

----------

## rizzurant

 *moltkestr19 wrote:*   

> salam kenal buat semuanya 

 

salam kenal juga 

 *ferryariawan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> klo mo terima kasih ama bung google aja :p hehehehe
> 
> aku juga cuma googling kok :p
> ...

 

buat bahan semedi tuh kayaknya

sepertinya dijadikan bahan ritual  :Mr. Green: 

hmm... rame juga nih thread... btw gentoo.or.id bagaimana kabarnya ya ?

----------

## sLumpia

 *moltkestr19 wrote:*   

> salam kenal buat semuanya 

 

salam kenal buat Anda  :Smile: 

ini ada yg mo lanjutin dokumentasi bahasa Indonesia:

http://gentoo.kucrut.mine.nu/

----------

## rizzurant

hmm ... gimana kalo kita koordinasikan dengan mas kucrut untuk tim dokumentasi

kemaren aku sudah email emailan sama beliau

aku rencananya bantuin tapi apa daya   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

soalnya beliaunya "single fighter" sekarang 

bagaimana teman teman ?

----------

## ferryariawan

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> hmm ... gimana kalo kita koordinasikan dengan mas kucrut untuk tim dokumentasi
> 
> kemaren aku sudah email emailan sama beliau
> 
> aku rencananya bantuin tapi apa daya   
> ...

 

boleh sih ikutan  :Smile:  hehehehehe ..... ntar aku coba kontak juga ah  :Smile: 

----------

## c0r0

ayooo semangat 45 membantu mas kucrut 

sbnrnya aku lagi perlu 2004.3 untuk running tools yang hanya bisa berjalan normal dengan sistem yang memiliki glibc lawas , old school heh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> ayooo semangat 45 membantu mas kucrut 
> 
> sbnrnya aku lagi perlu 2004.3 untuk running tools yang hanya bisa berjalan normal dengan sistem yang memiliki glibc lawas , old school heh 

 

install directly ato pake virtualization mas?

----------

## c0r0

install directly   :Very Happy: 

----------

## siwawan

Salam kenal om2 dan tante2 yang ada di forum ini. 

Saya anak baru disini. 

Mohon pencerahan dan bimbingannya  :Smile: 

----------

## sLumpia

salam kenal juga   :Smile: 

wah, thread ini makin rame ya...asik, asik

----------

## c0r0

salam tempel

----------

## rizzurant

^ aih, udah kek pejabat pejabat aje pake salam tempel

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> ^ aih, udah kek pejabat pejabat aje pake salam tempel
> 
>  

 

yang beda yang ditempel ...  :Smile: 

klo pejabat tempelannya duit, kalo kita tempelannya lem ....  :Smile:  maklum, masih suka iseng  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sLumpia

eh, om rizzurant katanya jadi pembicara di seminar linux ya? mantap euy  :Smile: 

seminarnya gimana om? apa aja yang dibahas? kasih kabar donk sama kita-kita di sini  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## c0r0

antusias mahasiswa bagus, sayang banget acaranya bareng sama test TOEFL

----------

## rizzurant

aih, kok jadi menggosip pindah dimari   :Embarassed: 

nggak seminar kok, cuman openmind biasa  :Razz:  , sebelum entar ada SA bikin installfest Pista

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> aih, kok jadi menggosip pindah dimari  
> 
> nggak seminar kok, cuman openmind biasa  , sebelum entar ada SA bikin installfest Pista
> 
> 

 

installfest Pista? ngapain aja acaranya?  :Very Happy: 

Install gentoo?

dimana?

----------

## c0r0

grrrr kl install gentoo namanya bukan installfest lagi, tapi pueng fest   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> grrrr kl install gentoo namanya bukan installfest lagi, tapi pueng fest  

 

baru g mo tanya  :Smile: 

berapa lama acaranya  :Very Happy:  hahahahahaha

----------

## sLumpia

 *ferryariawan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> berapa lama acaranya  

 

acaranya lebih dari 1 hari, jadi

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> grrrr kl install gentoo namanya bukan installfest lagi, tapi pueng fest  

 

yang benar install camp   :Laughing: 

----------

## ferryariawan

 *lun4 wrote:*   

>  *ferryariawan wrote:*   
> 
> berapa lama acaranya   
> 
> acaranya lebih dari 1 hari, jadi
> ...

 

dimana sih?

ada websitenya ga? mau informasi lagi dong  :Wink: 

install camp? install apa aja nih?

----------

## c0r0

acaranya kemaren ada di stttelkom, info site biasanya sih ada di http://lug-stttelkom.web.id/new/ cuman jarang update, major di milis

----------

## sLumpia

@ferryariawan, acaranya ga sampai 1 hari kok. saiya kan cuma bercanda bilang acaranya 1 hari   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rizzurant

wehehehhe

jadi pindah disini chatting nya  :Mr. Green: 

kalo saya, c0r0, dan lun4 emang satu "network", satu "distfiles"  :Mr. Green: 

mungkin kita mau kopi darat ? gathering ? 

hehehehe ...

----------

## ferryariawan

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> wehehehhe
> 
> jadi pindah disini chatting nya 
> 
> kalo saya, c0r0, dan lun4 emang satu "network", satu "distfiles" 
> ...

 

Iya, g ud nebak sih  :Smile:  kalo kalian satu network, bahkan share 1 distfiles  :Smile: , btw, jadinya gimana? share NFS /usr/portage/distfiles massal?

Curang nih ..... g harus download sendiri .... mana harus cari2 tempat buat download ...  :Smile: 

untung sekarang ud banyakan tempat yang nyediain wifi gratis :p - yang penting repo local (kambing) bisa diakses ... OK deh :p hehehehehe

----------

## sLumpia

lun4, sapa tuh?

eh, aq di sini pake nick lun4 ya? baru sadar   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> untung sekarang ud banyakan tempat yang nyediain wifi gratis :p - yang penting repo local (kambing) bisa diakses ... OK deh :p

 

mau dong wifi nya   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cyb3rh36

Hm, sudah lbh dari 2 tahun sejak posting pertama kali di forum ini, ternyata masih hidup. Btw, kok jadi pada gosip sih?mirip arisan dech  :Very Happy: . Oiya, apa forum/milis/chat gentoo id ada yg sudah aktif?it's been 2 years, jd mkn sudah ada yg mengaktifkan?

----------

## c0r0

welcomen back old buddy wahahahaha   :Laughing: 

forums n milis gentoo id ntah gimana nasibnya, mo login ke cenelnya juga males-malesan dengan kondisi inet sekarang   :Very Happy: 

@ferry : pake NFS

----------

## rizzurant

 *Cyb3rh36 wrote:*   

> Hm, sudah lbh dari 2 tahun sejak posting pertama kali di forum ini, ternyata masih hidup. Btw, kok jadi pada gosip sih?mirip arisan dech . Oiya, apa forum/milis/chat gentoo id ada yg sudah aktif?it's been 2 years, jd mkn sudah ada yg mengaktifkan?

 

wah .. ada si bos disini   :Cool: 

dialah yang wajib bertanggung jawab atas diriku disini   :Embarassed: 

yang bikin aku kenal sama gentoo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

btw kalo forum disini agak ramean, walau sebenernya di forum.linux.or.id ada thread khusus untuk gentoo, kalo milis ada milist official dari gentoo nya di sini www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml , ada mas achmad juga lo h3b  :Mr. Green:  kalo chat aku masih sering join di #gentoo-id nya freenode tapi lebih sering sendiri nya  :Sad: 

----------

## sLumpia

 *rizzurant wrote:*   

> kalo milis ada milist official dari gentoo nya di sini www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml

 

milisnya kok ga rame om? padahal aq dah join, apa perlu kita ramein lagi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rizzurant

wkwkwkkwkwk  :Mr. Green: 

udah rame tuh sepertinya sekarang  :Mr. Green: 

*ngacir* ....

----------

## sLumpia

rame dari Kuala Lumpur, cuma tiga orang yang ngomong   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

btw, ga ada yg punya rencana untuk mengalihbahasakan howto - howto di forum ini ke dalam bahasa Indonesia? lumayan banyak juga kan howto yg mantap untuk dialihbahasakan  :Smile:  isi blog-ku aja hanya berupa alih bahasa howto dari forum ini   :Embarassed: 

@rizzurant, berangkat ke tkp lagi yuks   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## rizzurant

woogh ... sekarang udah pindah yaa dari hongkong ke kuala lumpur  :Mr. Green: 

wah mau dong liat blog nya bang lun4  :Mr. Green: 

mungkin ntar di merge sama translate nya om kucrut gimana ? 

hehhehee

gimana ? 

berangkat ........

----------

## sLumpia

wah akhirnya bisa posting di forum lagi, setelah rehat selama hampir 3 hari (dari rencana awal 2 hari)

oiya, sekarang kan sudah mulai puasa ya? /me mengucapkan selamat menunaikan ibadah puasa buat yang menjalankannya.

btw nge-junk itu batal ga? (pertanyaan khusus ditujukan buat om rizzurant)   :Razz: 

----------

## sLumpia

bah, kok jadi sunyi lagi trit ini? pada kemana?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

btw, ternyata om rizzurant sudah jadi Tux's lil' helper ya...

keren euy, /me kejar om rizzurant ah

---edited---

13th post to go   :Cool: 

----------

## rizzurant

 *lun4 wrote:*   

> wah akhirnya bisa posting di forum lagi, setelah rehat selama hampir 3 hari (dari rencana awal 2 hari)
> 
> oiya, sekarang kan sudah mulai puasa ya? /me mengucapkan selamat menunaikan ibadah puasa buat yang menjalankannya.
> 
> btw nge-junk itu batal ga? (pertanyaan khusus ditujukan buat om rizzurant)  

 

Heheheh, ... 

Kata bang rhoma ngejunk boleh boleh sajaaaaaaa asal ada maunya  :Very Happy: 

 *lun4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bah, kok jadi sunyi lagi trit ini? pada kemana?  
> 
> btw, ternyata om rizzurant sudah jadi Tux's lil' helper ya...
> ...

 

bah, cemmana nya kau   :Confused: 

harusnya Tux's lil junker ... 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sLumpia

maaf saya user baru, boleh gabung kan?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

gentoo-id gathering yuks......

----------

## sLumpia

waduh, gentoo-id pada kemana ya? kok trit ini jadi sunyi  :Sad: 

btw, /me sudah jadi Tux's lil' helperTux's lil' helper   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## rizzurant

Heheheh.. maap baru pulang mudik nih ...  :Mr. Green: 

btw boleh juga gathering ( gathering online saja ), soalnya sprtnya user gentoo di indonesia masih sedikit 

ada gentoo-id di freenode, cuman seringnya sepi 

sLumpia udah jadi Tux's lil Junker yah ... selamat yaaa

----------

## sLumpia

ah, yang baru balik mudik payah nih. masa /me ga dapat oleh2 sih?

padahal kan sudah masuk dalam list   :Sad: 

c0r0 mudik juga kan? ada oleh2nya ga ?

----------

## c0r0

tehehehehehe dah lama ga mampir ke thread ini   :Laughing: 

bang sLum, lebaran kemaren ga balik masa desember ga balik juga? apa kata dunia?

promosi xfce ah ah ah ....   :Surprised: 

----------

## sLumpia

aduh, blum berani balik om   :Confused: 

gimana kabar baju Gentoo-nya, dah dapat bahan blum? ayo sekalian promosi disini aja om  :Very Happy: Last edited by sLumpia on Wed Nov 28, 2007 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rizzurant

ow gitu ya bang,  :Mr. Green: 

ow, udah pada lulus blm ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## naragnu

kok sepi...??

----------

## sLumpia

iya nih, pada kemana yah?

----------

## rizzurant

ada kok, disini sini aje  :Mr. Green: 

mau ujian kakak, belajar dulu yaaa   :Sad: 

:ngacir:

----------

## erlang

hehehehehe.... gw hadir kk' sLumpia..... ikutan install gentoo juga ahhh........

----------

## sLumpia

wew, setannya mo dibantai yah? kasian amat  :Razz: 

welcome to Gentoo, erlang  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## c0r0

numpang lewat ..........

ga beda jauh kok sama setan, malah secara GUI /me bisa bilang kalo Gentoo lebih stable dari setan. permasalahan umum si setan sepertinya ada di driver graphic, salah logout dikit aja bisa rusak X env nya hihihihi, peace

----------

## c0r0

 *sLumpia wrote:*   

> wew, setannya mo dibantai yah? kasian amat 
> 
> welcome to Gentoo, erlang  

 

eh ko dimana ada trit di situ ada ko ya ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## sLumpia

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eh ko dimana ada trit di situ ada ko ya ?  

 

 :Embarassed: 

saiyah ga tebar pesona di tiap trit kok kk, cuma beberapa aja.

klo aq tebar pesona di tiap trit, sudah jadi veteran aq sekarang  :Razz: 

----------

## sirbats

Hi gentoo-er,

gentoo box saya di T61-lenovo, bagaimana cara mengkonfigurasi wifi agar jalan otomatis saat booting. saya cek di /etc/init.d/ yang ada cuma net.eth0 tidak ada net.wlan0 kalo harus bikin scriptnya gimana (?) di /etc/conf.d/net udah saya tambahkan :

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="-t 11"

tapi tetap belum bisa otomatis, jadi tiap kali start gentoo saya harus :

ifconfig eth0 down

iwconfig wlan0 essid <nama_essid-saya>

dhcpcd wlan0

iwlist wlan0 scanning

baru deh nyambung :=(

sebenarnya bisa saja command diatas ditaruh di local.start .... tapi khan lucu sekaleeeee

salam

./sts

----------

## avank

halo smuanya

saya newbie di sini

mohon bimbingannya   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sirbats

 *avank wrote:*   

> halo smuanya
> 
> saya newbie di sini
> 
> mohon bimbingannya  :oops:

 

Langsung posting saja boss apa problemnya .... atau apa yang ingin di share

----------

## c0r0

avank, selamat datang   :Razz: 

----------

## c0r0

 *sirbats wrote:*   

> Hi gentoo-er,
> 
> gentoo box saya di T61-lenovo, bagaimana cara mengkonfigurasi wifi agar jalan otomatis saat booting. saya cek di /etc/init.d/ yang ada cuma net.eth0 tidak ada net.wlan0 kalo harus bikin scriptnya gimana (?) di /etc/conf.d/net udah saya tambahkan :
> 
> config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Bener kata om sirbats, lucu kalii kalo code sepanjang gerbong kereta gitu dimasukin local.start huehuehue   :Laughing: 

salah satu cara untuk probs om sirbats

```

CLI~# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

CLI~# rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

----------

## c0r0

 *sLumpia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> saiyah ga tebar pesona di tiap trit kok kk, cuma beberapa aja.
> 
> klo aq tebar pesona di tiap trit, sudah jadi veteran aq sekarang 

 

tapi kalo ko TP TP di OTW ga kehitung, tunker junk lil wahahaha   :Laughing: 

----------

## rizzurant

hayyah, junker junkers pada join dimari  :Mr. Green: 

asiiikk  :Mr. Green: 

@c0r0, dobel post kakak   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sLumpia

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tapi kalo ko TP TP di OTW ga kehitung, tunker junk lil wahahaha  

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

/me tp di otw juga liat-liat kk. bahasa inggris ku kan terbatas  :Sad: 

@sirbats, silakan dicoba saran c0r0

@c0r0, double posting itu, ga boleh. mo kejar postingan yah?   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## smartbeauty

permisi kakak saya mau ikutan ngeramein 

boleh kan

/me just a newb

----------

## c0r0

wihiiw gara2 dobel post dah kena semprot dua sales euy  hiehiehiehie  :Very Happy: 

*absen pageee*

----------

## marjan

Selamat Sore,

gue dari Malaysia. Enggak ada thread Malaysia kok jadinya gue disini. Boleh ya?

p/s: I'm interested to learn indo language  :Wink: 

----------

## c0r0

selamat datang om marjan, ngomong2 om marjan pake kata "gue" jadi asik euy dah kayak orang jakarte, wah asik asik nambah satu lagi   :Smile: 

----------

## avank

halo smua

saya lagi kebingungan neh ama kernel baru 2.6.23

entah mengapa

nda bisa terus nginstall driver nvidia  :Sad: 

kalo mw liat2 ksini aja

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4707533.html#4707533

----------

## sLumpia

@marjan, selamat datang ke Indonesia  :Very Happy: 

gpp kok main ke trit Indonesia, biar trit ini jadi makin rame  :Cool: 

@c0r0, kemarin ga absen pagi ya?   :Razz: 

:ngacir:

----------

## marjan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> selamat datang om marjan, ngomong2 om marjan pake kata "gue" jadi asik euy dah kayak orang jakarte, wah asik asik nambah satu lagi  

 

oooo "gue" org jakarta ya... jika org bandung pake apa? udah pusing-pusing gue.

p/s: Gue udah sampe Bandung dan Bali... both best banget

----------

## c0r0

wihiiiw dah pernah maen ke Bandung sama Bali ya, saya malah belum pernah ke Bali heuheuheu   :Very Happy: 

@sLumpia : ah ko ini kek ga tau aja   :Very Happy:  , absen pagi bisa diganti jadi absen malem. ato bisa nitip absen sama ko aja heuheuheu   :Laughing: 

----------

## marjan

waduh... aku engak bisa burn ISO 2007.0 live CD kerana sizenya 700MB.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: .. Semua CD aku 700MB.. If no solution I might have to use minimal CD  :Sad: 

----------

## c0r0

Humm...pengalaman dulu saya burning ISO 2007.0 livecd dengan ukuran 700MB pun masih cukup. Tapi yaa tetep saja saya kecewa dengan 2007.0 karena tidak se-optimal livecd generasi sebelumnya seperti 2006.1

Sebaiknya om marjan burning livecd minimal, trus pakai portage paling baru. Karena saya juga sebenarnya lebih senang menggunakan metode instalasi manual via CLI dari pada GUI.

----------

## marjan

 *c0r0 wrote:*   

> Humm...pengalaman dulu saya burning ISO 2007.0 livecd dengan ukuran 700MB pun masih cukup. Tapi yaa tetep saja saya kecewa dengan 2007.0 karena tidak se-optimal livecd generasi sebelumnya seperti 2006.1
> 
> Sebaiknya om marjan burning livecd minimal, trus pakai portage paling baru. Karena saya juga sebenarnya lebih senang menggunakan metode instalasi manual via CLI dari pada GUI.

 

oh ya.. marjan juga prefer CLI tetapi marjan membutuhkan livecd untuk buat networkless installation  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sLumpia

networkless installation?

yg dibutuhkan cuma distfiles kan? copy distfiles-nya ada dulu, bisa taru di partisi terpisah atau di burn ke dvd

----------

## c0r0

koleksi distfiles jadul, sapa tau ada yang pake 2004.3 hehehehe   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sLumpia

klo disuruh simpan distfiles utk semua paket dari 2004 sih ga kuat bas. mending simpan paket tertentu jaman jadul aja  :Cool: 



eh, om c0r0 kapan sidang?

----------

## c0r0

ga bilang "semua" tapi apa yang dibutuhkan  sudah cukup terarsipkan   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marjan

Berapa ramai org bandung disini ya? Jika marjan kesana bisa meet-up ? Planning to go there these year for holidays but don't have a specific date yet. Perlu himpunkan ongkosnya dulu dong  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## c0r0

Humm saya juga kurang tahu persis berapa banyak orang bandung yang nimbrung/join di forum ini, sepertinya asik juga kalau om marjan pergi ke bandung waktu liburan bisa rame nih   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sLumpia

april aja  :Cool: 

----------

## c0r0

Wuahahaha April Fool, eh salah, April Mop  :Very Happy: 

April udah keluar kota Bandung blum yah thehehhe   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sLumpia

wew, yg sudah dapat kerja  :Razz: 

emang April ntar mas c0r0 mau kemana si? jangan - jangan mau lamaran nih  :Razz: 

:ngacir:

----------

## c0r0

Whaayaaah malah tebar gosip  di sinih, kalau lihat milis Ubuntu lumayan juga tuh ada beberapa yang pernah atau sedang pakai Gentoo, sweet jam on.

----------

## sLumpia

di milis gentoo-id ada spam tuh

duh bas, dah kaya chatting kita di trit ini  :Razz: 

----------

## naragnu

mas-mas smua... saya termasuk pemula (banget) di dunia gentoo..

cuma mau numpang liwat sambil numpang tanya.. (boleh kan??)

settingan GENTOO_MIRRORS di file make.conf -nya klo utk indonesia diarahkan kemana ya?

biar instalasi software waktu ng"emerge" bisa lebih cepet..

terimakasih buat temen2 sepergentooanku smua!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sLumpia

klo saiyah sih arahkan ke pinguin (mirror kampus, sepertinya lan aja, c0r0 yang lebih tahu), komo.padinet.com/gentoo, dan kambing.ui.edu/gentoo .

agar emerge lebih cepat, ada baiknya download dulu distfiles-nya (emerge -fv foo), baru emerge paket-nya. ato klo gentoo-nya belum tersambung ke internet, silakan coba cara di sini

----------

## c0r0

Menurut saia, sebaiknya variable GENTOO_MIRRORS untuk mirror Indonesia di set ke http://komo.padinet.com/gentoo/ dan sebaiknya juga menambahkan mirror luar negeri http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ karena feeling *halah* transfer rate dari gentoo.osuosl.org lebih cepat dibandingkan dengan mirror luar negeri yang lain seperti http://distfiles.gentoo.org , 

Numpang promosi juga nih  :Very Happy:  , http://pinguin.stttelkom.ac.id/gentoo juga menyediakan beberapa kumpulan distfiles, cuman ga pakai konsep mirroring karena pengen jaga bbrp koleksi distfiles jadul jaman 2004.3   :Laughing: 

Oh iya, triknya biar download dulu tanpa proses emerging packet, sebaiknya jalanin command fetching packet.

```
emerge -f foo
```

Kemudian jika proses fetching source rampung

```
emerge foo
```

----------

## naragnu

sundul lagi ah biar naik   :Very Happy:   habis sepi sih ^-^V

----------

## sLumpia

iya nih, pada kemana yak?

/me tau klo c0r0 lagi sibuk, tapi rizzurant kemana yah? kencan?  :Razz: 

----------

## nightscholar

halow, 

lam kenal dari newbie di pondok indah, jakarta :p

make gentoo di kantor ampir setaun, tapi masih lom ngeh sama environmentnya  :Very Happy: 

baru2 ini nginstall (eh diinstalin denk   :Embarassed:  ) gentoo di laptop, make fluxbox.

@naragnu

rasanya ngeliat ID ini di forum lain deh   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rizzurant

halo, salam kenal juga  :Mr. Green: 

hueheuehueheu. gak kemana mana kok bang 

lagi rada sibuk nih (sibuk tidur) hehehhehe

hmm... kira2 gentoo release lagi kapan ya ? setelah 2007.1 gagal release

 :Sad: 

2008.0 ?

----------

## sLumpia

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080123_releng_beta.xml

 :Cool:   :Razz: 

----------

## c0r0

Wah lama ga maen-maen ke thread ini   :Very Happy: 

itu release nya pake gui ya? mode instalasi via gui perasaaan kok tambah ribet dan lama yaa hehehehee   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Bandung lagi ujan, becek roger   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sLumpia

^selamat buat mas c0r0 yang sudah menjadi ST  :Smile: 

/me kapan menyusul yah???  :Sad: (

btw, ada yg sudah coba versi beta-nya 2008 blum? komentarnya dong

----------

## c0r0

nuhun nyak   :Very Happy: 

Teuteup pake versi 2004.3 yang diupdate hehehehe, blum dapet 2008

----------

## scupillo

halo epribady!!!!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

kenalin,,,,, aku scupillo. boleh dipanggil kapten scu.......

sebenarnya udah make gentoo sejak 2006.1.    tapi baru sekarang bisa join disini karena baru kali ini gua bisa internetan setelah di saranin ma temen pake starone karena murah koneksina, 

omong omong situs gentoo.or.id kemana ya  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

udah ilang ato ngak ada yang ngurusin.......kalo nggak ada yang ngurusin aku bersedia kok bantuin ngurusin.

----------

## c0r0

Dulu ada owner tapi lupa sapa ownernya, trus sekarang domain itu kosong. silahkan kapten scu membantu mengurus domain tersebut sekaligus maintenance web kl ada ya ya ya ya   :Very Happy: 

----------

## scupillo

oooookeh deh kalo gitu....!!!

tapi owner lamanya mana nih!!???

kasi info dong dimana hostingnya, trus apa username ma password untuk admin nya, biar aku yang ambil alih.....

tapi nggak janji ya...akan aku usahain sebaik mungkin.

----------

## c0r0

asiik saya nunggu hasilnya aja deh om scu

----------

## sLumpia

sekalian ramein lagi channel #gentoo-id dong. dah ga ada yg ngurusin, topiknya aja jadi bgt  :Shocked: 

 *topik di gentoo-id wrote:*   

> :: Komunitas Pengguna Gentoo Indonesia :: www.gentoo.or.id | Millis: gentoo-user-id-subscribe@gentoo.org | arsip milis: http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.user.indonesia | status translasi: http://dev.gentoo.org/~erwin/doc-status.html | Gentoo 2005.1!| python 2.4 stable use python-updater script | kde 3.5 unstable hard masked at portage | gnome 2.12.1 unstable mask

 

----------

## c0r0

fufufufufu   :Laughing: 

----------

## naragnu

@nightscolar

kita pernah ketemu di forum apa ya? kok aku ga inget??

@scu

ayo ku dukung dirimu utk maintanance gentoo.or.id, butuh bantuan ga??

*aku bantu dengan doa dan semangat ya...   :Laughing: 

----------

## hayaze

Sepi ya. Komunitas gentoo indonesia mana nih? Sudah siap untuk ngembangin komunitas ? 

Saya berencana membuat website untuk komunitas di alamat gentoo.or.id

Dulu yang maintain Erwin, waktu awal tahun 2004 2005 setelah itu lost contact dengan beliau. Insyallah setelah ini kita maintain lagi websitenya dan mungkin kita juga rencana ngembangin situs social network buat komunitas nya. 

Semua bisa membantu kok sebisanya. Domain sudah saya daftarkan untuk 2 tahun, nanti kita bicarakan rencana kedepannya. 

Saat ini saya perlu data-data rekan yang bisa dan mau membantu pengembangannya. Email aja ke hayaza at gmail.com

Thanks.

----------

## itachi

Hallo para master...., numpang gabung ya.

saya baru akan beralih ke linux dan setelah lihat dokumentasi gentoo di site ini (versi bhs indo op kors) saya tertarik untuk memakai gentoo.

kalo ad ap2 saya di bantu y...

btw, kok di namakan gentoo y... pdhl klo boso jowo kasaran, gentoo kan berarti maling.

(Kulo sangking Kudus, Central jawi. Dan masih tetep setia mendiami tanah ini)

Ting kyu sa' derengipun    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Shocked: 

----------

## c0r0

@hayaze : mantap niko   :Razz: 

Akhirnya ada yang meng-up kan gentoo id, oh iya kalo nda salah om kucrut empunya kucrut.org sering banget submit translation thing ke official gentoo.org . Mungkin om hayaze bisa menghubungi om kucrut untuk lebih memudahkan dalam hal menghidupkan kembali gentoo id.

@itachi : selamat mencicipi gentoo lauk portage

----------

## 9dra

Salam Kenal. Saya Hendra dari Jember. Saya juga memakai Gentoo Linux. Kalo emang ada yang mau menhidupkan gentoo.or.id saya senang sekali dan siap untuk membantu. Kalau saya mampu   :Embarassed: 

Ayo temen2 kita ramekan komunitas gentoo di Indonesia kalau bisa Official   :Very Happy: . Saya kaget juga meskipun mulai 2005 saya pake Gentoo dan keluar masuk https://forums.gentoo.org tapi belum penah ngeliat thread ini  :Very Happy: .

Ayo maju terus komunitas Gentoo Indonesia ... MERDEKA !!! MERDEKA !!! MERDEKA !!! (mumpung masuk bulan Agustus).

Selamat Ulang Tahun untuk Indonesia ku.

MERDEKA !!! MERDEKA !!! MERDEKA !!!

----------

## sLumpia

wah...ternyata sudah rame lagi sub forum ini...   :Very Happy: 

selamat datang buat mas scupillo, hayaze, itachi, dan 9dra. wah, makin ramai aja nih pengguna Gentoo Indonesia.

kapan kita mau kopi darat :p

sok atuh buat yg mo aktifkan gentoo id.

mudah-mudahan /me juga bisa ikut membantu   :Smile: 

MERDEKA!

----------

## c0r0

Ciee cieee yang dah gawe dan dah es te neeh    :Laughing: 

----------

## sLumpia

^

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   akhirnya  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

btw, om c0r0 baru 79 post nih? /me duluan yak .... :p

Gentoo-id.org dah up kan, mo diisi apa aja nih?

--edit--

milis penuh dengan spam. siapa penanggungjawab milis nih  :Sad: 

----------

## 9dra

Temen2 gimana nih untuk sementara gentoo-id.org mau diisi apa ? Ayo temen2 silahkan yang punya Saran / Ide, kira-kira nih gentoo-id.org mo diisi apa ? 

Kalo menurut saya yang pasti Howto berbahasa Indonesia yang official maupun yang unofficial. Kalau perlu kita bikin howto bebas aja, nggak usah terlalu kaku harus sesuai dengan howto yang ada di www.gentoo.org www.gentoo-wiki.com. Kita bikin beda dan kalo perlu lebih lengkap. Ntar temen2 pengguna gentoo dari seluruh dunia kalo udah mentok di www.gentoo.org / www.gentoo-wiki.com akan datang ke www.gentoo-id.org ( SEMOGA )  :Embarassed:  .

Kalo ada pertanyaan / saran / ide / kritik / kue  :Embarassed:  / dsb bisa hubungi /me di nindra_dw@yahoo.com. Saya usahakan untuk online setiap hari  :Very Happy: . ( ** meskipun agak sibuk ** ).

Terima Kasih atas perhatiannya. 

==================================================================

Maju Terus Pergentooan Indonesia  :Very Happy: 

==================================================================

----------

## rizzurant

lama ga mampir dimari  :Mr. Green: 

saya setuju kok, mumpung lagi rame, soalnya kalo sendiri2 suka males2 an  :Sad: 

----------

## naragnu

mumpung rame mumpung laris...

----------

## c0r0

Ayoo rame lagi hehehe

oh iya, masih belum nambah pengguna gentoo lagi?

----------

## akadrinda

Wah ternyata ada forum indonesia yah

salam kenal  :Smile: 

----------

## naragnu

http://www.gentoo-id.org/ kok dari dulu tampilannya ga berubah2..

Coming Soon!

Meanwhile, please visit Gentoo.org 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## c0r0

Lagi banyak hal yang belum bisa ditinggalkan untuk editing site-nya bos, btw forum ini sementara bisa dipake dulu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 9dra

Temen-temen yang menggunakan facebook bisa bergabung dengan grup "gentoo linux indonesia" di facebook. Terima Kasih.

----------

## sLumpia

@9dra,

yg join di facebook GeLI, ajak ke sini juga dong. biar rame  :Smile: 

----------

## naragnu

iya ajakin anak2 GeLI maen2 kesini aja bar rame gitu..

----------

## n4is3n

Forum-nya udah lama hilang ya? sayang sekali, padahal pasti akan sangat membantu.

Oia, saya bersedia membantu (Teknis dan donasi) apa bila di butuhkan...   :Wink: 

Kebetulan saya juga berpengalaman megang forum... (http://hacker-newbie.org & http://forum.fedora.or.id)

Demi kemajuan gentoo Indonesia... saya akan berusaha...   :Smile: 

----------

## 9dra

Wow ... Bagus tuh. Boleh2. Trus domain dan hostingnya ditaruh mana ?

----------

## n4is3n

Kita shared aja. Saya tau beberapa jasa hosting yg murah dng kualitas terjamin.

Urusan donasi dan teknis (upload CMS, konfigurasi forum dll...) biar saya yg mengerjakan...

Kalo sudah mendapat restu dari kakak-kakak senior, saya segera bergerak...   :Smile: 

Trims...   :Smile: 

----------

## 9dra

Polling Sekarang Juga !!!

Siapa yang setuju untuk dibuatkan forums gentoo linux indonesia ???

Satu suara dari saya. SETUJU!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n4is3n

Saya rasa sih semua psti setuju boss, tp yg jadi masalah mana massa nya???

klo sedikit sih gak seru... hehe...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 9dra

hei ......... massa ................. mana neh !!! ayo tunjukkan dirimu !!!

Saya banyak kok anak2 gentoo ....

nanti di facebook pasti saya ajak dan murid2 saya semua ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n4is3n

Siap boss...

Saya tunggu update beritanya. Klo massa nya udh terkumpul, segera post di sini...

Saya tiap hari OL...

Insya allah kita bisa bangun lg Gentoo Indonesia...   :Very Happy: 

Trims...   :Smile: 

----------

## 9dra

siap2 ...

saya akan terus coba untuk mengumpulkan massa!!!

dan ini lagi benah2 di rumah dan persiapkan segala sesuatu termasuk komputer dan jaringan internet

untuk menyiapkan gentoo linux indonesia (geli) di Jember

biar lebih maju lagi ....

do'akan semuanya yaaaaaaa!!!

----------

## n4is3n

mas 9dra, coba cek PM nya...   :Smile: 

----------

## n4is3n

HTTP://PORTAL.GENTOO.WEB.ID

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dirtbleech

sy org baru...bisa dapat bimbingan..  :Smile: 

----------

## 9dra

bisa2 ...

eh daftar dong ke portal kita di Gentoo Linux Indonesia --> http://portal.gentoo.web.id  :Embarassed: 

(**promosi**)

----------

## naragnu

wah.... sepi banget niy orang indonesia pada kemana????

----------

## sLumpia

ayo kita kopdar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## itdnull

setuju, kopdar aja biar rame  :Smile:  hayoo sapa yang organize

----------

## pepoluan

Hello fellow Indonesians!

Kenalkan, saya Pandu, dari Jakarta.

Jadi kenal Gentoo gara2 musti deploy server di Cloud, padahal RAM terbatas. Jadi akhirnya 'berburu' macam2 distro...

... dan berakhirlah pencarian saya di Gentoo  :Smile: 

Salam kenal yah semuanya... mohon nubie yang satu ini jangan diplonco...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pepoluan

 *9dra wrote:*   

> bisa2 ...
> 
> eh daftar dong ke portal kita di Gentoo Linux Indonesia --> http://portal.gentoo.web.id 
> 
> (**promosi**)

 

Kok nggak bisa saya buka ya?

----------

## nazhriel

ko sepi sih....pada ngumpul dimana ya?  :Shocked: 

----------

## afikaa

Cara install gentoo itu gmn sehh   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## x1123

 *nazhriel wrote:*   

> ko sepi sih....pada ngumpul dimana ya? 

 

kebanyakan nongkrong di kaskus  :Smile: 

----------

## dsgsgdrda

How's everyone doing, I just want to introduce myself. I'm a new member. cant wait to contribute!

----------

## ramdzet

Halo salam kenal, udah 3 tahun thread ini tak aktif.

Kenalkan saya asli Yogyakarta dan masih tinggal di sini. Saya termasuk distro hopper sebelum akhirnya berlabuh ke Gentoo. Fleksibilitasnya saya bener-bener suka.

ramdzet

----------

